

Bunkr is now the definitive PowerPoint alternative designed for the Web - steeve
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/04/bunkr-is-now-the-definitive-modern-presentation-tool-for-the-web/

======
danso
I'm guessing this post got upvoted less for the technology and more for what
might be the definitive example of press-release-as-TechCrunch article.

The headline: _Bunkr Is Now The Definitive PowerPoint Alternative Designed For
The Web_

The very first paragraph: _Bunkr is a French startup that keeps reinventing
itself. After making a big splash by promising the PowerPoint killer we’ve all
been waiting for and struggling to raise a seed round, it is now starting from
scratch again and rethinking from the ground up its presentation service._

Never realized "PowerPoint for the Web" was such a nascent field that a
startup that is "starting from scratch again" could still become the
definitive leader.

~~~
jeandlr
what's your point?

~~~
teach
The point is that regardless of whether or not the product is any good,
TechCrunch saying it's the "definitive leader" doesn't make it so.

If it was really the leader, you wouldn't have to tell people; they would
already know.

~~~
jeandlr
True.

------
striking
Personally, I think Bunkr is bunk. Yeah, let's take Powerpoint/Google Slides
and slap web embeds on it. Even the article states:

    
    
      If you need to create 10 slides with bullet points and tables, PowerPoint is still the right tool. But if you want to make a modern presentation with videos, articles from the web and tweet embeds, Bunkr is the way to go.
    

I read that as "If you're not making a presentation for Ignite, you're not
going to be using this tool." I hate to be so negative, but the tone of the
article is aggravating.

Let's thank TechCrunch for giving HN some quality entertainment.

~~~
yanai
Personally I don't care if the product is web embeds or some other kind of
tech. It seems to be good to make good-looking presentations and bad at making
bullet-points and tables I've been sharing Seth's Godin "Really Bad
Powerpoint"
[http://www.sethgodin.com/freeprize/reallybad-1.pdf](http://www.sethgodin.com/freeprize/reallybad-1.pdf)
for nearly a decade now (it's been around since 2001, but I was a consultant
back then. Tables and bullet points put food on my table) and I'm still hoping
someone will help the rest of the world understand. Google Slides didn't
achieve that (quite the opposite actually if you've ever seen some Slides
presentations) Prezi is definitely progress, but most people just import
powerpoint presentations so it doesn't really work.

Conclusion: I won't judge Bunkr on features or tech, but on what presentations
it actually yields.

(full disclosure: I don't know anyone in the Bunkr team personally, but I'm
part of the same accelerator as them)

------
gamache
Definitive! Oh, then I suppose the millions of people making slides on Google
Docs was all an illusion. Sure am glad I read this press release!

~~~
jeandlr
try the product. Speak after.

